# Water Parameters for breeding



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

i was wondering what you successful breeders have for water parameters, i have had my RBP's for approximatly 7 months.... i know they are to young but it never hurts to be ready.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

All I did was, do a 25% water everday, Also added a nice patch of grass and rock. When I would do the water change I wouldn't fill it up with water right away. I would wait about 20 mins so it would be like it was raining in the tank. Also raised the water temp.

I also had a pretty large tank at 150 gallons. 5 reds grew up together in it. I think when they have been together so long they tend to breed easier.


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

mine have been together for life also , i bought them when they where dime size and now there about 5' or so


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

It could happen sooner then you think.Its always good to be prepared.Its a really exciting moment when you see your first batch of eggs.


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

is a 90 gallon even big enough to breed in? mine is the tall version not the long


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

waterboy173 said:


> is a 90 gallon even big enough to breed in? mine is the tall version not the long


So 4footer?
Also, how many rbp's you got in there?
I'd say a 95gallon tall is the same as a 75gallon. Since they are both 4' long and P's don't usually go above the 15" mark.
I'd say 4 P's for life.
3 if you wanna breed.
Don't quote me on any of the above though.


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)

i have 6 RBP and they range from 4" to 5, i am pretty sure its a 4 footer too


----------

